# Armor All Shield - What's as easy to buff off



## Paul97 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hoping to get my MX5 detailed soon and want a wax/sealant that's really easy to buff off. Auto Express rate Armor All shield , should I buy it or is there anything better.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

for winter i would get a easy to use sealant.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul97 said:


> Hoping to get my MX5 detailed soon and want a wax/sealant that's really easy to buff off. Auto Express rate Armor All shield , should I buy it or is there anything better.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Very very easy to use, apply and wipe straight off, beads and sheets water really well and will last a good few weeks, doesn't have the bling factor but worth a go.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

FK1000p - easy on and off and lasts 2+ months maybe more.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soft 99 Mirror Shine - You don't even need to buff it off. It beads well, looks good and lasts a few months :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

personally i like Collinite 845


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Used armorall before all over the car, paintwork, windows and any plastics. On then straight off no need to cure it.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Depends on ur budget colli 845 is a doddle to use and cheap. Nasty bottle thou. Swissvax not so cheap but even easier to use . Sealant gtechniq C2 even easier again wipe on wipe off simples


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

G3 Supergloss paste wax - like a tub of margarine to use


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Armorall Shield is so easy to use and has good water behaviour, its a good product. Durability for me was about 2 months. Something like Sonax Polymer Net Shield is a wipe on wipe off product that is quite a bit more durable. That would be my choice.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

Another vote for Armorall Shield from me. Two months, seven washes, and still beading.


----------



## Dinski (Jan 30, 2014)

I've used armour all shield too, no denying its a good product, I got about a month out if it. 
As others have said coli 845 is a great option, can be tricky to use in cold conditions, so it goes a bit hard in winter/cold temps so lay the bottle in some hot water to thin it down. 

But my choice is this year and at the moment my favourite sealant is Hellshine abyss spray or paste both are easy too apply and a doddle to buff and water behaviour is the best I've seen and durability around 4 months easily. 

Or my other favourite obsidian wax artdekotsos again super easy to apply its like butter and buffs perfect. I can't comment on durability as I only had it on my car for around a month but it claims 6 month achievable.


----------



## Paul97 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, want to thank everyone for their quick replies really appreciate it :thumb:, will look at all the products mentioned. 
Where's the best webiste to buy from?

Cheers everyone

Paul


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i do like polishedbliss

take a look here


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Armorall is a great product, i wanna pick some.up again mainly because it also redoes your plastics back to black. What you lose in looks you gain in hydrophobic action. 
Do we know whats in it? If I recall it also hides scratches due it being pure gloss


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it Easter?

I agree, I really liked Shield. I had a good few 15ml sample sachets and one of those sachets was plenty enough to go around my Seat Leon. It was fun to use and lasted well, with good performance whilst it was on.

However, I have no idea what was in it. I would like to get some more just to see if it was as good as I remember.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

One of the first detailing products I purchased. I remember mixing it down with water & using as a QD. Results were very good with BSD rivalling durability.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

roscopervis said:


> Is it Easter?
> 
> I agree, I really liked Shield. I had a good few 15ml sample sachets and one of those sachets was plenty enough to go around my Seat Leon. It was fun to use and lasted well, with good performance whilst it was on.
> 
> However, I have no idea what was in it. I would like to get some more just to see if it was as good as I remember.


hah

its also in a spray now, i think they're phasing out the liquid cream but its still available. I like how it behaved on plastics, real bonus when you just want to get the job done


----------

